# OBSTimeBud for Mac - Display Current Time



## Ted_Appleseed_Liu (Aug 14, 2018)

Ted_Appleseed_Liu submitted a new resource:

OBSTimeBud for Mac - Display Current Time - There's finally a plugin for OBS on Mac that can display the current time in our livestream.



> You've probably heard and used some of the date/time plugins for OBS on Windows, like Snaz. There's plenty of options for Windows.
> However, if I wasn't wrong, there's currently no any OBS plugin for macOS that can help us to display some information like current time in our livestream.
> Introducing OBSTimeBud, a plugin for Open Broadcaster Software on macOS to show the current time in your livestream.
> Here is a rough demo video: https://youtu.be/UPDV8Qzzjh4
> This program is based...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## Jovizzle (Oct 3, 2018)

I cant seem to find "Test.txt", for some reason i don't think that com.ted.StopWatch2 is located in your GitHub files! :(


----------



## Jizky (Sep 13, 2019)

Would it be possible to add a countdown feature to this app?


----------



## Adam486 (Sep 26, 2019)

Why you want to add countdown features?


----------



## Mikehvr (Apr 11, 2020)

maybe a crazy question but where and how get the app downloaded ?


----------

